# Old Browning Safari Grade with Mauser Actions



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

What makes the Browning's that were made between 1959 - 1975 with the Mauser actions so valuable and desired. I recently have acquired two safari grade rifles 1968 270 and a 1964 30.06. I have read some info on them but would like to get some other comments on theses rifles. An article in field and stream "Steal these guns" had some info regarding them.

I would appreciate any info regarding these rifles.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Be VERY careful with these guns. They were very well made except for the salt wood debacle. If you get one of these, the value plummets...

Lots of Safari's had salt wood.


----------



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Both rifles are fortunately salt free. Both of the rifles were my fathers and the metal is in great shape. So we were lucky.
There is a great article on the web "Great Browning Saltwood information" . Pretty crazy how that happened...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can think of a couple of reasons the Safari's were so popular and are now holding some significant collector value.

1st is that from 1964-1975 they were about your only choice for a well made, accurate, redily available controlled feed (CRF)/claw extractor/blade ejector factory rifle. Winchester and Remington had gone the push-feed route and Sako's were too expensive for most folks (I think during this era the Sako's were also push feed, but did have their stubby little claw extractor still.

2nd, Browning collectors are rabidly brand loyal!!

The short action guns from Brownings that used Sako actions came into favor first with collectors for obvious reasons. The FN rifles have really increased in value in the last 10 years. Any of the higher grade Safari's regardless of action have always brought good money, although they've really gone through the roof in the last 10 years as well.

This is sort of a "Take it for what it's worth" post as these are just really my opinions with only my own experiences/observations to back them up. Others may answer with a wider scope of knowlege.


----------

